# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  امنیت در پایگاه داده های no sql

## rahimi4912

سلام به همه ی مهندسین نرم افزار عزیز

بنده میخواهم در مورد اینکه چرا امینت در پایگاه داده های غیر رابطه ای نسبت به پایگاه داده های رابطه ای بالاتره ، اطلاعاتی تهیه کنم
اگر شما مطلب و یا منبع یا فیلم اموزشی در مورد این موضوع دارید ، لینکش رو برام ارسال کنید

و مطلب دیگر اینکه شنیدم سایت های معتبری همچون فیسبوک و گوگل از پایگاه داده های غیر رابطه ای برای ذخیره و بازیابی اطلاعاتشون از این پایگاه داده ها استفاده میکنند ، کسی مستندی داره که این موضوع رو تایید کنه ؟ یه لینک سایت هم باشه مشکلی نیس

خیلی ممنون از همگی

----------


## behnamy01

> و مطلب دیگر اینکه شنیدم سایت های معتبری همچون فیسبوک و گوگل از پایگاه داده های غیر رابطه ای برای ذخیره و بازیابی اطلاعاتشون از این پایگاه داده ها استفاده میکنند ، کسی مستندی داره که این موضوع رو تایید کنه ؟


مستند میخوای چه کار؟ :دی معلومه که دارن از پایگاه داده های nosql استفاده میکنن، چون غیر از این اصلا واسه این سایت های بزرگ امکان پذیر نیست!
ثانیا خود این سایت ها همه جا اعلام کردن که دارن از چه پایگاه داده ای استفاده میکنن، مثلا گوگل از big table استفاده میکنه که مال خودشه، کافیه در این مورد سرچ کنید فقط.
 فیسبوک هم دیتابیسی که طراحی کرده و به نام خودشه اگر اشتباه نکنم اسمش casandra هستش، البته نمیدونم خودش هم بخشی از سایتش رو با این دیتابیس کار میکنه یا نه.

----------


## -سیّد-

البته فکر می‌کنم این که دوستمون به دنبال مستند هستن و می‌خوان مطمئن بشن، خیلی خوبه.

BigTable گوگل:
http://research.google.com/archive/bigtable.html

Facebook و HBase:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_HBase



> HBase is not a direct replacement for a classic SQL database, although recently its performance has improved, and it is now serving several data-driven websites,[2][3] including Facebook's Messaging Platform.




و البته این هم ناگفته نمونه که فیس‌بوک داره به شدت روی پروژه‌ی HBase کار می‌کنه و بهش contribute می‌کنه. به عنوان مثال، می‌بینید که توی Issue Tracker مربوط به HBase، یک شاخه به نام 0.89fb هست که مخصوص Facebook هست:
https://issues.apache.org/jira/brows...rsion/12320178

همچنین این presentation فیس‌بوک رو ببینید که توش چهار تا از patch هایی که برای بهبود HBase تولید کردن رو توضیح دادن:
http://www.slideshare.net/brizzzdotc...messages-hbase

اگر هم احیاناً به فیس‌بوک دسترسی دارید، این رو هم ببینید:
https://facebook.com/UsingHbase
و همچنین:
https://facebook.com/engineering

Facebook و Hive:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Hive



> While initially developed by Facebook, Apache Hive is now used and developed by other companies such as Netflix.




Facebook و Cassandra:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Cassandra



> Apache Cassandra was initially developed at Facebook to power their Inbox Search feature by Avinash Lakshman (one of the authors of Amazon's Dynamo) and Prashant Malik.

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام به همه ی مهندسین نرم افزار عزیز
> 
> بنده میخواهم در مورد اینکه چرا امینت در پایگاه داده های غیر رابطه ای نسبت به پایگاه داده های رابطه ای بالاتره ، اطلاعاتی تهیه کنم
> اگر شما مطلب و یا منبع یا فیلم اموزشی در مورد این موضوع دارید ، لینکش رو برام ارسال کنید
> 
> و مطلب دیگر اینکه شنیدم سایت های معتبری همچون فیسبوک و گوگل از پایگاه داده های غیر رابطه ای برای ذخیره و بازیابی اطلاعاتشون از این پایگاه داده ها استفاده میکنند ، کسی مستندی داره که این موضوع رو تایید کنه ؟ یه لینک سایت هم باشه مشکلی نیس
> 
> خیلی ممنون از همگی


به نظرم اول بهتره گزاره اول تون رو اثبات کنید و بعد به دنبال چرایی این موضوع باشید.​ همانطور که دیتابیس های RDBMS به یک یا چند دیتابیس خلاصه نمی شود. هر شرکت تولید کننده از هر خانواده راه حل های امنیتی مختص به خود را ایجاد و ارائه می کند. به طور مثال می توان دیتابیس MongoDB را با Oracle از نظر امنیتی مقایسه کرد. توجه داشته باشید نمی توان گفت که هر کدام از این دیتابیس ها در خانواده هایشان راه حل های به مراتب ضعیف تر و یا قوی تری ارائه می کند. هر کدام بسته به کاربردی که دارند و هزینه ای که برای خرید این ابزارها داده می شود از نظر راه حل های امنیتی متفاوت هستند. 

در مورد منبع استفاده شرکت های بزرگ هم دوستان لینک های لازم را قرار داده اند.

----------


## hassanmosavi

سلام مهندس 
چیز بدرد بخوری پیدا کردی

----------

